# contractions while on the toilet?



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

With both of my sons my mw had me go to the bathroom and have contractions on the toilet. I absolutly hated it and don't want to do it again this time. I don't usually squat or anything like that during labor. My question is is it so beneficial that I should just bite the bullet and do it anyway, or should I tell her I don't like it and don't do it?


----------



## mommyndoula (Sep 21, 2008)

a little of column A, a little of column B.

It's a great position to labor in. It's great in lieu of a birth stool. We have conditioned our selves for years (average, since age 2) to relax, release our pelvic floor and eliminate while sitting on the toilet. It's the same thing when having a baby. A tightly clenched pelvic floor could slow a birth that might otherwise be over quickly.
I can't tell you how many times, I have moved a laboring mom from any other position (even standing) to the toilet and pulled them off within 5-10 minutes because they suddenly had to push.

If this position stands out in your mind as something you absolutely cannot stand from previous labors, speak up. You should never labor in a position that causes you stress. Ask to try sitting on a birth ball or birth stool instead of a toilet. or using a supported squat position. But it is a useful labor position and shouldn't be completely discarded as it can be quite effective.


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I don't think it made much of a difference for me in my two labors. One was 72 hrs and the other was 13 hrs. I will def. talk to my miw about it. Thank you.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

i ahve to say i was the opposite.... i was only comfortable on the toilet and my mw kept coming in and makeing me get off and get back on the bed... ive told my mw this time that i will be birthing wherever i feel comfortable and to leave me there..

(but this time i am 26 and know what i am doing and not 18 and terrified!!)


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

During my last labor up until about 5cm I gravitated toward laboring on the toilet even though my contractions were at their worst there, I think my body just knew I would dilate best during that time there. If you absolutely hated it last time I don't see the point in not doing what your body is telling you to do, maybe you can let her know that you'd like to labor how you feel most comfortable at the time.


----------



## sdejje (Nov 26, 2008)

If it doesn't seem to be working for you, don't do it. I had five great labors, but the contractions while sitting on the toilet (for the necessary potty breaks) were definitely the worst for me. I would NOT have wanted to actually labor on the toilet. Just let your midwife know that it isn't helping (and it won't help if you aren't relaxed and comfortable) and you aren't going to do it.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

if you don't like it and it doesn't work, don't do it. there is no reason to be uncomfortable if it's not doing anything for your or baby.

I LIKED being on the toilet and the nurse (my first was a hospital birth) kept telling me "we don't like labouring moms on the toilet, it's dirty and dangerous". and I felt ashamed so I got off. bubt that was 9 years ago. now? I labour where and how I want to. the end.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my gosh, if you don't feel comfortable doing it, DON'T DO IT.

Easy. Just because it helps some mamas doesn't mean it's right for everyone, or that there's anything wrong with it not feeling right for you.

Sit on a birthing ball, rock, do whatever feels right. But if sitting on the toilet isn't it, then tell her no. Period.


----------



## paphia (Jun 22, 2007)

Personally, I like laboring where I am comfy (birth ball all the way) - until I get to that point where I'm nearing transition and there's just no getting away from the intensity of labor no matter the position. That's when I "force" myself to accept the high intensity, not to hold back and stay comfortable, and labor really picks up and birth is not far off at that point.

So my advice is to stay comfortable unless it means you're stalling out your labor and need to try doing things to up the intensity.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I was very drawn to the toilet and wanted to stay there. I had very annoying sensations of needing to go and nothing would come out. Very fruitless contractions.

But a laboring woman, IMO, should be able to do whatever feels best, unless it is downright dangerous. It seems any discomfort or unhappiness will only stall labor or make it worse.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I hated being on the toilet and let everyone know.
If you are not comfortable on the toilet tell her no.

When my MW arrived with the birthing stool I asked her to bring I said "I'm not sitting on the toilet, you can't make me. I won't like the birthing stool either" she smiled and said "well, you can give it a try if you want" I sat down, my water broke, I got up moved to the tub and delivered in minutes.

If you don't want on the toilet tell her no. It should be clear before labor that your wishes and comfort are #1.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I think you should go in whatever position your body is telling you, and obviously your body was saying the toilet was NOT the position for you.

I loved the toilet (and the birth stool), but I tried a birth ball and could NOT sit on one. Most people love it, but it just didn't work for me! I felt like I was sitting on a bowling ball.







So I didn't use the birth ball. No big deal!

My midwife did have me get up off the birth stool and walk through a couple contractions, which I really didn't like - I felt best sitting down on the birth stool. But I only had to do that once, and it was pretty brief. My labor was pretty quick. I think the midwife just didn't want me sitting in one position the whole time.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

If you're not comfortable laboring there then don't be afraid to speak up and let your MW know! Trust me, they won't take offense! They're just trying to help you get through your labor and offering up suggestions. I personally liked laboring on the toilet b/c it offered a nice counter pressure on my bottom that could only be achieved by sitting on the toilet. Every labor and every mama's preferences are different!


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. My mw has told me we will be getting together at 36 wks to talk about what I would like to do different this time around if anything and that is definantly going to be one of the things I will tell her.


----------

